# And I thought...



## milkball (Apr 9, 2015)

this room was going to be filled with "tips"...like "suggestions" and "pointers", not a bunch of complaining and ranting. Oh well. Perhaps we can create a new room called "Tips (not the green kind)"

Wait...don't yell at me just yet - I just saw the Advice room...alright...


----------

